# Mitsubishi 60" Dlp Tv 1080p



## Desertratt (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Would anyone have any idea why my 2004 Mitsubishi 60" Dlp 1080p TV has a saggy, below border image. The slight sagging/wrinkling of the image is in the upper right edge of the TV. . It extends about 7-8 inches. It almost looks as thought the image is folded a bit. I've made adjustments to the TV with the remote but could never improve the image.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Take a picture of it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7596_102-0.html?forumID=60&threadID=257865&messageID=2548435

an interesting read that you might want to get involved in .. ]


it's a rear projection TV .. sounds like it could have convergence problems. I have no experience but have been read numerous messages on a closed forum for TV Repair Engineers about the repair problems "generally" that occur with this type of set. 
It's not teh sort of thing a DIY guy should take on and there are some things you just don't want to start messing around with.

Check out the site above .. seems they wanted to court against Mitsubishi


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Being a DLP set it doesn't really have convergance issues. It may be that the screen has gone bad.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It could be a situation where one of the mirrors actually has come lose from the rear frame or one of them has got a little dirty or slightly out of alignment. (To make DLP sets thin they bounce the light off mirrors to get the distance need to expand the pic.) Since its not under warranty, I'd pull the back cover off and check. 

It could be a dust bunny so use canned air to clean while you're back there.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just take great care when approaching those mirrors .. wear surgical gloves and try NOT to touch anything .. 

ever tried to clean the mirrored surface on a torch or headlamp reflector .. you've been warned .. make sure you use clean air to try to clean off .. no contaminants ..


----------

